# New Pm 932 Pdf Set Up :)



## kennyv (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally got most of the garage in order to receive the new mill .  However still short on room between lathe, tooling shelves, beer / bait fridge. Had to already down one set of shelves. So something may have to go after the mill is all set up .  .

 Anyway  The big day came yesterday when i was at work. ,Last night  got home late spent and tired  but had 2 big crates in garage waiting for me to cut the bands and dig in . Had my stand all ready to go .  And had  delivery  man place the mill skid directly under the block n tackle hooks. Opened the base first was a smooth slide right over the new mill stand . However  2 mounting  holes in X did not line up. Ut Ohh! Btw  was given Dims  prior to making stand .  My guess is the casting that was measured was a nominal 15" center/ center  and my base was 15-5/8 on center.   O well little set back.  soooooo modified mounting holes distance  then preceded to mount base on the new stand. .
Rolled the stand/ base out and around  and then through garage front door for the lift transition. Made a new lolly to mount b/t ceiling joists and lathe stand  bc lathe is now placed in the ole lolly column support used to pick up lathe  .All  Worked well  needed to adjust 2-3 inches for perfect centerline with ceiling Joists.

 Next was able to uncrate and lift Mill out.. At that point decided to go over the entire machine. Checked all bolts column mounts and hardware.  After initial inspection of most of machine mounted Z  column rapid motor ,Table Power table feed ect..  Than I proceed to lift mill  and noticed my ole problem.
( Im a again 4-5 inches too short and a day late)  Another words need to raise block n tackle up 4-5 inches on the hook . This is to pick up mill high enough to place on mill stand and base together. At that pouint it was 1-2:00 Am so i packed it in for the night .  O well tonight  ill puter in place. Thats about it for now . Back to my day Job .TTL


----------



## kennyv (Aug 26, 2015)

Well finally eating something and having a cold one....ready to settle down for the night . All went smooth done deal she's in place … raised the chain pull than my buddy called . Spoke to him for an hour as I adjusted Power-feed than hoisted her up and set in place . Bolted down machine to table all with one hand an an ear on the phone. Btw Glad I purchased the chain pull even if I only used it for the 2 machines . Safe and sound Ez breezy . Worse that happened is I laid on my ember burned me back of arm. Well looks like ill need another 5-10 inches with the distance B/T fridge and power feed with table fully extended to left . Gona move fridge over get rid of boxes in corner . Not given up that fridge or downsizing if I dont hafta . Ok thats about it last to do is wire up plug and plug er in. Check out new machine . Thats it for now ….... Of course the mods will come next . Any 932 owners are welcome to chime in .


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 27, 2015)

Machine looks great! How tall did you make your stand? I've had my 932 working for about a week now. It's way too low. I was thinking of making a stand at least 5" tall maybe as high as 7".


----------



## kennyv (Aug 27, 2015)

65BAJA said:


> Machine looks great! How tall did you make your stand? I've had my 932 working for about a week now. It's way too low. I was thinking of making a stand at least 5" tall maybe as high as 7".


.
that's about right on 
I went with 3"  casters 2" base  another inch adjustment.  total of 5-6" . Gives me with 41-42 " table Ht .
 How do  u like machine ? any bugs to work out   and Did u have any issues with collets fitting tight in the spindle ?


----------



## 65BAJA (Aug 27, 2015)

No issues with collets here. I bought the set from Matt and I have a Jacobs R8 arbor for a drill chuck that fits just fine. I haven't tried the GMT face mill yet though.

Edit: I tried the GMT integrated shank 3" face mill last night. Works fine.


----------



## TomS (Aug 27, 2015)

I got my PM932M about a year ago and converted it to CNC.  I've had no problems with it.  It's a quality piece of equipment.

For info there used to be a link on the Quality Machine Tool web site to a PM932M manual.  Just checked, it isn't there anymore.  It was much better written than the manufacturer manual and it had good quality color pictures for reference.  Ask PM for a copy.

Tom S


----------



## Glenn L (Aug 27, 2015)

TomS said:


> I got my PM932M about a year ago and converted it to CNC.  I've had no problems with it.  It's a quality piece of equipment.
> 
> For info there used to be a link on the Quality Machine Tool web site to a PM932M manual.  Just checked, it isn't there anymore.  It was much better written than the manufacturer manual and it had good quality color pictures for reference.  Ask PM for a copy.
> 
> ...


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks like you are almost ready to go! I like the base too, looks nice and solid. 

 If they collets wont go in, just back out the pin thats in there. Take the end cap off the spindle, (Ring around the spindle) and you will see the screw in the side of the spindle, it just needs unscrewed a little bit until they will fit, no big deal at all.  Travis said he talked to you for an hour or so yesterday about the machine and went over things, but check out that link to the manual above if you dont have it already, that should answer anything else you need.


----------



## TomS (Aug 27, 2015)

That's the one.  Thanks for posting the link.

Tom S


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks great Kenny.  Having a new machine in the shop is always a good thing.

Mike.


----------



## kennyv (Aug 29, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Looks like you are almost ready to go! I like the base too, looks nice and solid.
> 
> If they collets wont go in, just back out the pin thats in there. Take the end cap off the spindle, (Ring around the spindle) and you will see the screw in the side of the spindle, it just needs unscrewed a little bit until they will fit, no big deal at all.  Travis said he talked to you for an hour or so yesterday about the machine and went over things, but check out that link to the manual above if you dont have it already, that should answer anything else you need.



where is the link located at ?
on this forum  in  this section or on the PM website ?
thanks 
spend a few Hrs re-tapping aftermkt collets  , chasing thread on draw bar  ect.... 
  still having issues with  B/T collets and Bore of ID of spindle  tight fit not able to hand tight  nor lock collet yet
anyone? . keep polishing everything  removing all known burs ect ect..........????
 TIA


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 29, 2015)

I would continue the clean/debur/chase/stone sequence until you think you have everything. If there are still issues after that, they can then be addressed individually. Just my $0.02


----------



## kennyv (Aug 30, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I would continue the clean/debur/chase/stone sequence until you think you have everything. If there are still issues after that, they can then be addressed individually. Just my $0.02


yea thanks ... that's what I was thinkin too.  backed out key way  filled cleaned up still issues .. than polished , wired deburured  all collets. . Inspected  quill , Took out out key way collet locating pin .. 1/2 way through check fit recheck lost the motor on mill . Now I gots bigger fish to fry.


----------



## kennyv (Sep 1, 2015)

Always time to work on sumthin else ... well all my collets now fit after speeding another hour or so polishing out burs/ rechasing threads . Now you are able to thread in w/ draw bar and thumb... and push collet up in spindle with ease . I still have to put back keyway and adjust tho... hopefully that's not another round of fixin the collet set.

Next thing to figure out is Spindle stroke dial calibrate / readjust (off by +.100) this is for setting an exact stop for z depth on quill.for some reason using the scale at zero its ahead +.100
perhaps if I take apart I can adjust that . anyone know on the 932 Pdf model if that can be done ?

whats id really like is to use gauge blocks with a quill stop however not going to be able to do with this design. maybe ill add a small one for 1" and less .

Also id like some ideas and or comments . . As there is no dial on the Z column depth. First anyone know the pitch of lead screw /? and if anyone had made a dial for it . Or is everyone a get a DRO for the Z column . I do plan on putting one on all axis . but still nice to have a manual dial as well. Thanks for any ideas


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 2, 2015)

Kenny,  I just purchased the 727M mill, which is the little brother to the 932.  I am also curious about a DRO for the Z axis on the column to track the actual head movement.  I would prefer to leave the quill locked down and move the whole head, which would essentially be the same function as a knee on a bridgeport style mill.  For now, I am going to try out the Z axis quill DRO and see if that does what I need it to do.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 2, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> Kenny,  I just purchased the 727M mill, which is the little brother to the 932.  I am also curious about a DRO for the Z axis on the column to track the actual head movement.  I would prefer to leave the quill locked down and move the whole head, which would essentially be the same function as a knee on a bridgeport style mill.  For now, I am going to try out the Z axis quill DRO and see if that does what I need it to do.



On both my PM25 and my CO 12Z I have a 3-axis DRO with the Z-axis on the column. Some don't agree, and that's fine, but I find it very useful as I mostly do side milling anyway, and like you, don't want to extend the quill any further than I have to. (when finding Z-axis zero I do extend it a bit but usually it's less than a quarter inch and then lock it down)

On the rare occasion when I need to mill a pocket, I use the quill digital readout for that. Had I been able to afford it, I would have opted for the 4-axis magnetic DRO and had the column and quill cumulative, but oh well, this setup works for me.


----------



## kennyv (Sep 4, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> Kenny,  I just purchased the 727M mill, which is the little brother to the 932.  I am also curious about a DRO for the Z axis on the column to track the actual head movement.  I would prefer to leave the quill locked down and move the whole head, which would essentially be the same function as a knee on a bridgeport style mill.  For now, I am going to try out the Z axis quill DRO and see if that does what I need it to do.


 Thanks Guys . Update  worked on Collets and  fit  ect... smoothe as butter now you can  slide collet up in spindle with 2 fingers and tighten draw bar with thumb and index finger . than precede to torque nut.  Works like  its supposed to .,.a little TLC needed  to get there.
 On to next issue my start capacitor for motor crapped out Matt sent a new oneout right away as soon as we verified that was issue . All is well should be up and running  soon.

That is a nice machine you have ..
Btw I  didn't look at specs at that machine funny i may have purchased i it.  Originally I opted for pm25 but saw it was not big enough  so upgraded .Anyhows im happy with not being limited in what the PM932 should be able to do .


 what u are saying will work  else  Lock quill. add indicator move  column in increments  than Lock z axis and take face cuts.
 like bill mentions extended quill for under inch may be fine for dialing small cuts however if you need to accurate remove material with  z depth.
 You can add modiphy a simple DRO to column and will accomplish  same thing to have quill in upmost position .

In near future i will be getting a DRO for at least 2 axes  maybe add the z > however that does not give me a quill stop that can be set to a desired increment . What im looking to do is 3 fold ill explain as i modiphy  figure out the machines limitations with power feed quill and z axis stop.  I think the new Dro's are 2 months out so for now ill use indicator  and make a temp DRO  than decide from there  if im going with 3rd axis  DRO or not .


----------



## kennyv (Sep 5, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Looks like you are almost ready to go! I like the base too, looks nice and solid. .





A belated   "Thanks"  Matt"   didn't see you wrote that...Yes the stand worked out well , still have it on rollers situating the mill  working out space  B/T lathe , Island workbench/ assembly bench ' table saw/ work bench  . This still needs working out room  leg  room with a rolling tool bench ( limited on room .)

little  mill/ shop update :
All in all  with a few adjustments will  have a  functional shop  in garage.  Because of powered feed  and total X travel on Mill had to move the fridge over yet another 5 inches . Just enough room behind door  for some storage and too be able to open garage door. No worries still have the beer bait fridge. 

here is Pic of Mill in its new place  standing tall . Nice machine I am glad  I opted on The PM932 PDF w/ 220V  1..5 HP mill  . I know once I work out a few bugs she will serve me well . Thanks again for all your help and support .   Still have not a clue what my hobby may be  but I do  know my Next project. Making new  Gib locks  for all axes and perhaps working out a quill depth gauge for the PDF Model.


----------



## kennyv (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Guys  i wanted to ask a quick Q regarding lubrication

  Recently i purchased a PM 932Pdf  set up dialed in cleaned and worked out a few china issues needed to get the machine up.and running. I did have a motor issue which im awaiting reply from PM . Other than that all should be well nice machine for its size. . Machine seems pretty tight  a few mods i am going to add in time  to make operation smother. .  .
Already went over entire machine lubrication points the last left is changing the  original gear box oil with fresh oil .In our manual page 16 it discusses lubrication . In the section recommend lubricants . I dunno if im reading correctly (have both oils)  but not sure what recommending . Can someone confirm that it is stating that 80W90 is THE SAME as ISO68 ?
it recommends 3 quarts.

is Mobil  DTE heavy/Med  same as 80W90 auto gear oil?

thanks in advance


----------



## 65BAJA (Sep 8, 2015)

Pretty sure ISO68 Mobil DTE26 is SAE20 weight oil. At least that is what I bought for my 932.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=62&PMKANO=396&PARTPG=INLMPA&PMCTLG=01


----------



## kennyv (Sep 9, 2015)

65BAJA said:


> Pretty sure ISO68 Mobil DTE26 is SAE20 weight oil. At least that is what I bought for my 932.
> 
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=62&PMKANO=396&PARTPG=INLMPA&PMCTLG=01


Agree but  My other Q is   Mobil DTE heavy/Med same as 80W90 auto gear oil?
anyone ?
one MFG says ISO Viscosity GradeNot Specified  gear oil
the other says  150  Viscosity  gear oil
and than ISO68 Mobil DTE26 is SAE20 which is Viscosity (cSt)    71.2


----------



## kennyv (Sep 22, 2015)

_Had some down time last 2 weeks with the motor on the new mill.. That problem is now fixed and i am up and running .Not much time to work in the garage  this week had some family issues to care for. Well i did make some grounds over weekend  as i checked the tram on the mill . I decided to try my brand new used indicator that i acquired from e bay .  (Couldn't pass it up). Its a vintage indicator made in England . called Yup " Spot on" And to my surprise the table to mill column  is under .0005 . Best i can check with this instrument .
Ohh! did fig a way to adjust quill down feed accurately altho its  still not calibrated correctly .. thought i was going to need to make modify something with a quill stop...  for use of gauge blocks like a BP mill. The PM 932 PDF does not have an accurate quill Z stop Bc it has the power feed option . You can adjust the down feed release clutch . But need to do so by dial which is not calibrated . _


_OK on to my first project what better place to start but for the mill . The PM 932 PDF does not have a knee . The column moves up and down with a Z axis motor (in rapid) but also has a hand crank with no way of incrementing measurement without a Z axis DRO. Maybe the future ill add one but for now this idea will do. Besides I always preferred a dial gauge over a DRO. _

_For heavy cuts and accurate milling operations I prefer to have the quill locked in the upper most position . Yet still be able to feed down Z in thousands increments with use the column crank._


_Here is the stupid simple idea Ive come up with . It uses a magnetic indicator base to the Z column with adjustable height. The mount for the clamp block bolts on to the tapered limit switch stop, clearing both top side and lower Z limit switches. . The 2nd clamp block has a rod that slides along the Z axis. Which adjusts for total machine Z height . _

_Once the column/ tooling is set up in lowest z position . This rod will be locked into place to zero indicator. Than you can use the manual crank to thousandths of an inch. The idea works great it can remain fixed as it clears everything on the column. Pics assembled coming . Btw I will prob finish up with a fine adjustment knob with a dimple to contact point of the indicator . Maybe if im fancy I may add a few details to the clamp blocks be done with and on to next project. _


----------



## mksj (Sep 23, 2015)

kennyv said:


> Agree but My other Q is Mobil DTE heavy/Med same as 80W90 auto gear oil?


It is a 80W gear oil or 20W motor oil equivalent viscosity. I would stay with this weight for a gear head mill, any thicker and the oil will cause too much drag on the gears. An ISO 150 would be too viscous and cause significant drag and heat at higher RPMs in a gearhead. I have a different gear head mill which recommends ISO 100 and spins to about 3100 PM. I am running a  synthetic gear oil which cut down on the foaming and I picked up about 50RPM on the top end due to less frictional drag then what the machine came with.
Mobil oil is somewhat the defacto, and very reasonable through Enco in particular when they have a 20% off sale and free shipping. So stock up.
I would not use detergent oils, or limited slip gear oils in a geared mill head machine. Limited slip gear oils have friction modifiers which can increase drag in the gears. 

PM-932 Recommended lubricants:
Gearbox: ISO 68, such as SAE 80W90 auto gear oil, or Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium circulating oil (about 3 qts.)
Ball oilers (X and Y leadscrews): ISO 32 oil, such as 3-IN-ONE (the "motor oil" version of this brand is heaver, about ISO 68, but it can also be used)
X, Y and Z axis ways (dovetails): ISO 68 oil, such as Mobil Vactra No. 2, or equivalent
Power feed (visible gears), quill rack and pinion, Z-axis helical gears: light general purpose grease, NLGI No. 2, or equivalent
X and Y leadscrews: ISO 68 oil, such as Vactra No. 2 or 3-IN-ONE Motor Oil
Z leadscrew: ISO 68 oil or NLGI No. 2 grease


----------



## kennyv (Sep 23, 2015)

mksj said:


> PM-932 Recommended lubricants:
> Gearbox: ISO 68, such as SAE 80W90 auto gear oil, or Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium circulating oil (about 3 qts.)
> Ball oilers (X and Y leadscrews): ISO 32 oil, such as 3-IN-ONE (the "motor oil" version of this brand is heaver, about ISO 68, but it can also be used)
> X, Y and Z axis ways (dovetails): ISO 68 oil, such as Mobil Vactra No. 2, or equivalent
> ...


 thanks  for taking time in sharing your experience  THANKS ..... good post  and ref chart thanks again


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 25, 2015)

Great post on that oil, it is not what people think (And what I used to think too)
When all I knew was motor oil and cars when I was younger, everyone used to pretty much say/think that 80 weight gear oil was 4 times as thick as 20 weight motor oil. 

Great post, great information for everyone!


----------



## kennyv (Sep 26, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Looks like you are almost ready to go! I like the base too, looks nice and solid.
> 
> If they collets wont go in, just back out the pin thats in there. Take the end cap off the spindle, (Ring around the spindle) and you will see the screw in the side of the spindle, it just needs unscrewed a little bit until they will fit, no big deal at all. check out that link to the manual above if you dont have it already, that should answer anything else you need.


Matt all is well thanks for promptly shipping out the parts and your excellent customer service  ... New draw bar works smothe . Finlay making some chips and working on a few mods . Thanks again 
Ps I shot ya an e mail asking  bout price and avail on the new DRO's you spoke of , also think I mentioned about the led light on the powerfeed is it worth fixing ?


----------



## kennyv (Sep 26, 2015)

Finished up Z Column rod base adjuster to be used with an indicator and the column crank. _The PM 932 PDF mill does not have a knee . The column moves up and down with a Z axis motor (in rapid) but also has a hand crank with no way of incrementing measurement. _Once the column/ tooling is  set up in lowest z position . This rod will be locked into place to  zero  indicator.  Than you can use the manual crank to thousandths of an inch. The idea works great it can remain fixed as it clears everything on the column. After use you can simply slide the main adjustment rod in up position out of the way.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice design and install!    And I'll take an order of wings


----------



## kennyv (Oct 15, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Nice design and install!    And I'll take an order of wings



Thanx .. and ya want BBQ or Hot wings?  .. hey wait those are old prices .. Btw that ole memory will get chipped up/discarded not too long from now


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 15, 2015)

I did basically the same thing, mounted a rod (in a slide-able holder) on an ERICK magnet with a 1" travel indicator. It can stick on any iron or steel on the side of my PM25.  It's not as good as a DRO, but it cost a lot less.


----------



## BellyUpFish (Jan 7, 2018)

I know this is an old post, but I am seriously considering one of these mills.

Are you still happy with it? 
Would you consider the purchase of the PDF model worth the additional cost?


----------

